# My first attempt at making art



## Black_Tail (Dec 6, 2017)

I wanted to start drawing but i noticed i wasnt very good at it... i had perfectly clear in my mind the image but when i tried to put it onto paper nothing good came out.
I tried to follow a tutorial on youtube and this is what came out:





I think it came out pretty well, but i'm not happy... in my mind i don't feel like i created it myself, so i decided i want to try to start to draw without copying anyone style.
Any suggestions on how to start drawing from scratch?(keep in mind i never drew much in my life *i'm an engineer not an artist, dammit*)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 6, 2017)

Surprisingly good for a "first time"! Keep watching videos and brushing up on the fundamentals and whip something together of your own. if you're an engineer, try illustrating something along those lines. Draft a machine or shade some geometric shapes. if you're really starting from the beginning, following along tutorials are only going to be so much help. Best to get into good habits *NOW*!


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Surprisingly good for a "first time"! Keep watching videos and brushing up on the fundamentals and whip something together of your own. if you're an engineer, try illustrating something along those lines. Draft a machine or shade some geometric shapes. if you're really starting from the beginning, following along tutorials are only going to be so much help. Best to get into good habits *NOW*!


Thank you very much... I'll try to get some practice every time i have some time to spare


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 6, 2017)

I'll call him Borkie McBorkerson.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 6, 2017)

Magnavox said:


> I'll call him Borkie McBorkerson.


i think it suits pretty well


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks good! I think you have inspired me to draw a little bit myself again


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Looks good! I think you have inspired me to draw a little bit myself again


glad to hear that...
now i left off drawing for a moment and i'm trying to create my fursona coloring a free template i found:



is still a work in progress... but i think i'm getting somewhere.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> glad to hear that...
> now i left off drawing for a moment and i'm trying to create my fursona coloring a free template i found:
> View attachment 25133
> is still a work in progress... but i think i'm getting somewhere.


also i posted a not complete version of it... still finishing it


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> glad to hear that...
> now i left off drawing for a moment and i'm trying to create my fursona coloring a free template i found:
> View attachment 25133
> is still a work in progress... but i think i'm getting somewhere.



Yeah, I should probably put more effort into this fella too. 


Right now this is just a snake head with a pair of MLG sunglasses.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Yeah, I should probably put more effort into this fella too.
> 
> 
> Right now this is just a snake head with a pair of MLG sunglasses.


well... without a tutorial i'm not even able to draw that


----------



## BahgDaddy (Dec 11, 2017)

It's cute!


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> It's cute!


thanks... the cute aspect was one of my aims.


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> well... without a tutorial i'm not even able to draw that


Once you know the snake anatomy its actually pretty easy!


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Once you know the snake anatomy its actually pretty easy!


oh look: there is a fox version as well... now i'll be able to draw them correctly:


----------



## Scales42 (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> oh look: there is a fox version as well... now i'll be able to draw them correctly:



Cunning plan concoction unit.... wow


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> Cunning plan concoction unit.... wow


sound triangles


----------



## JimonyCricket123 (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> I wanted to start drawing but i noticed i wasnt very good at it... i had perfectly clear in my mind the image but when i tried to put it onto paper nothing good came out.
> I tried to follow a tutorial on youtube and this is what came out:
> 
> 
> ...


this is really cool! u say your not good but thats wayyy better than anything i could do. good job :O


----------



## Belatucadros (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey that's really good for a first draw, mate! Hell of a lot better than anything I can do. Considering how much that video helped you, I'd say you should keep watching other tutorials. Grow your skill and form your own style over time.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

JimonyCricket123 said:


> this is really cool! u say your not good but thats wayyy better than anything i could do. good job :O


I know it came out good... Keep in mind that i followed a step to step tutorial and almost copied the design.. 
Even at school, in art classes, i was horrible at creating something by myself, but when it came to copying a drawing... Oh boy was i good


----------



## JimonyCricket123 (Dec 11, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> I know it came out good... Keep in mind that i followed a step to step tutorial and almost copied the design..
> Even at school, in art classes, i was horrible at creating something by myself, but when it came to copying a drawing... Oh boy was i good



xD same i can draw cartoonish funny versions of my friends or other people kinda like caricatures. but when i try to draw seriously it goes to shit


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

JimonyCricket123 said:


> xD same i can draw cartoonish funny versions of my friends or other people kinda like caricatures. but when i try to draw seriously it goes to shit


Yup... Pretty much sums up my experience


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 13, 2017)

and here is what i accomplished so far... the design is complete... now i only have to shade it
i'm not really happy on how the stripe on the back and on the tail came out... not having a drawing tablet.. is pretty hard to do with a mouse
tell me what you think


----------



## galo (Dec 18, 2017)

If that is your first draw, you are very talented. xD My first draw was something like a circle with triangles as ears xD


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 18, 2017)

galo said:


> If that is your first draw, you are very talented. xD My first draw was something like a circle with triangles as ears xD


thats what i can draw without copying another drawing


----------



## Sleepysnout (Dec 18, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> I wanted to start drawing but i noticed i wasnt very good at it... i had perfectly clear in my mind the image but when i tried to put it onto paper nothing good came out.
> I tried to follow a tutorial on youtube and this is what came out:
> 
> I think it came out pretty well, but i'm not happy... in my mind i don't feel like i created it myself, so i decided i want to try to start to draw without copying anyone style.
> Any suggestions on how to start drawing from scratch?(keep in mind i never drew much in my life *i'm an engineer not an artist, dammit*)



Don't fret too much about "copying". When you are starting out, you are developing a skill - and you need examples and scaffolding to do that. Find styles you find pleasing, and see how their techniques work. You like style of artist X, maybe see what is so striking - thick lines, minimalistic details, soft shading, or whatever it is - and see if you can emulate it. Unless you are selling it for a profit, there's nothing wrong with learning from other artists. <:

Anatomy is also a very good starting point. Finding stock photos to sketch is a good practice. 

Tutorials are nice, but I'd suggest doing more sketches from reference (stock photo/art you like/tennis ball on a table next to you) - OR reverse-engineering art you enjoy. Find a piece you like, see if you can work backwards and find out the underlying structure. If you can print it out, and trace figure lines over it to find the underlying anatomy and framing, it's a really good way to sorta "translate" the end-result to more understandable beginner steps. 

And if anyone snarks at you for using tracing or reference for learning, come get me. I'll hit em with pillows until they shut up. 

Have fun! <:


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 18, 2017)

Sleepysnout said:


> Don't fret too much about "copying". When you are starting out, you are developing a skill - and you need examples and scaffolding to do that. Find styles you find pleasing, and see how their techniques work. You like style of artist X, maybe see what is so striking - thick lines, minimalistic details, soft shading, or whatever it is - and see if you can emulate it. Unless you are selling it for a profit, there's nothing wrong with learning from other artists. <:
> 
> Anatomy is also a very good starting point. Finding stock photos to sketch is a good practice.
> 
> ...


hey man, thanks... thats the best advice anyone ever gave to me


----------



## Sleepysnout (Dec 18, 2017)

Black_Tail said:


> hey man, thanks... thats the best advice anyone ever gave to me


I'm glad you found some usefulness in the rambling! Happy doodling, friend ^^


----------

